# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Retrospective Certification Costs

## scottishdave

I've just found out that the attic conversion in my terrace did not have a completion certificate and Council have no record of any certification from during the build. It was built in the 1990's. Council have asked me to get a framing certificate, a fire rating certificate for the fire walls adjoining neighbours properties and a sound rating certificate for the firewalls so they can give me an occupation certificate for the attic conversion.  Can anybody give me an idea of what each certificate would cost?

----------


## joynz

Is this the same issue as your post last year about the attic conversion that was originally OKed by Council but with a condition that it could only be used as a utility room and not as a bedroom?  http://www.renovateforum.com/f85/how...85/#post949472

----------


## scottishdave

Yes. I'm making very slow but sure progress

----------

